# How do you put a picture?



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I have noticed that these following people have small pictures underneath thier signatures: Rick, Leah, Macano, Orin and Dakota. There are many others though. I was wondering how do you do this?


----------



## Leah (Jun 24, 2005)

Above you will see in white letters "Profile" - go into there and scroll down to the Avatar control panel, where you can upload the file you want to use. It has to be resized to 50x50 pixels I think, maybe its bigger, try it and see.


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

To confusing :? don't understand


----------



## Leah (Jun 24, 2005)

Under the banner at the top of the webpage you have links for chat, faq, search, etc... 2nd line is "profile". By the private message link..

I cant really make it any more clear than that.


----------



## dino (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I understanded the profile thing. But when I try to put a picture it says the avatar filetype must be jpg :? or something like that


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Jun 27, 2005)

I tried it and it seems to load but I get a little red X.. I also added 2 pics to the gallery that wont show up. I dont know whats wrong. I have posted pics on several forums like this before and its worked. I checked the sizes, format and everything. Cant figure it out.

:?


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

same here man too confusing :?


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Jun 27, 2005)

I did it like 10 times, and I keep getting this:

Warning: move_uploaded_file(./images/avatars/67371799442c0715f6a2d7.jpg): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 227

Warning: move_uploaded_file(): Unable to move '/tmp/phpE61D7a' to './images/avatars/67371799442c0715f6a2d7.jpg' in /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 227

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/usercp_avatar.php:227) in /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/page_header.php on line 538

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/usercp_avatar.php:227) in /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/page_header.php on line 544

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/usercp_avatar.php:227) in /home/httpd/vhosts/mantidforum.com/httpdocs/includes/page_header.php on line 545


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

really to confusing :lol: . I going to ask a friend who is a expert about computers


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Jul 14, 2005)

Got a pic up.. there are 3 options in the avatar control panel. The last one works


----------



## dino (Aug 2, 2005)

Can you please tell me everything step-by-step. It is still not working.


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Aug 3, 2005)

Sure dino...

I put the pic I wanted to use on Photobucket. You could use any site that allows you to link to them tho. Make sure the pic is small enough.. I think the correct size is 80x80 or smaller.

Once you have it on the web come to this forum and click PROFILE in the top right hand corner.

Scroll to the bottom of the page and find

Link to off-site Avatar:

Enter the URL of the location containing the Avatar image you wish to link to.

Then Submit and it should work.


----------

